# cam cap torque specs



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

Doing the valve seals on my 8v, I just need to know what I have to torque the cam caps to. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

15 ft lbs work from middle caps to the outside


----------

